# My cat has lost so much weight



## amandabanana (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a 9-year old cat who has lost a lot of weight in the past year. Originally, she weighted 8 1/2 pounds, and earlier this year when I took her to the vet for a check-up, she weighed 7 1/2 pounds. I mentioned my concern to the vet about her weightloss and she told me to keep an eye on her and if she lost more to bring her in. So this summer I took her back and she was down to 7 pounds. The vet did bloodwork to check for thyroid, kidney, diabetes, etc and everything came out fine. This fall she continued to get skinnier and I took her back to the vet in December and she weighed 6lb 9oz and the vet checked her bloodwork again and everything came back normal. She gave me some pills to give her for a week and asked about her food. And she recommended to try a different food that has more calories and less fillers. She told me to bring her back in two weeks to check her weight. And I took her back and she weighed 6lb 6oz. Then she gave me the same pills again with a higher dose to give her for a month and I'm supposed to take her back to check her weight.

I'm just completely clueless as to what could be causing the weight loss. She's basically skin and bones and I cringe holding her because all I feel is bones. I'm just so scared that she's going to wither down to nothing and die. I just weighed her on my scale tonight and she's at 6 pounds. I don't know what to do. There's nothing wrong with her thyroid, she doesn't have diabetes or worms. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What were the pills? What are you currently feeding her (brand and wet or dry?). Were any x-rays or an ultrasound done (to look for tumors or other abnormalities). Is she eating well? Any vomiting or diarrhea?

Sorry for the list of questions, but this information will help us make better suggestions.


----------



## amandabanana (Aug 20, 2010)

The pills are Prednisone 5mg and the food is dry Purino Pro Plan. She seems to be eating well as far as I can tell when I'm home. I leave food out at all times because I am gone a lot for school and work. She hasn't been vomiting or having diarrhea. The vet did notice when I brought in a sample to test for worms it was loose, but not completely diarrhea. The vet hasn't done any xrays or ultrasounds. I honestly don't even know if they do that here since I live in a rural area.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Highly recommend asking if they will do xrays or ultrasound.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to get copies of ALL of her bloodwork (all of the panels that were run so that you can compare how they may have changed from one test to the next). Not all vets are great at interpreting bloodwork. For instance, if your cat's T4 thyroid level is in the high normal range, your vet may assume that's normal and not do any further testing. But a high normal T4 level may, indeed, occur in a cat who is hyperthyroid, and the only way to discover the accurate diagnosis is to do more extensive thyroid testing.

So get copies of all of her bloodwork from your vet and post the results here so that we might be able to offer you more suggestions. Also, you might consider consulting with a veterinary hematologist who can analyze her bloodwork and provide you with more specialized insight into her test results.

In the meantime, I recommend you switch your girl to a calorie-dense diet of Innova EVO or Wellness CORE dry and prescription A/D canned foods to help pack on the calories. Also, if your vet has prescribed prednisone as an appetite stimulant, there are a lot safer alternatives (cyproheptadine is one with which I have had good results), so you should discuss that with your vet. Do NOT, however, stop giving the pred unless your vet directs you to do so. Pred must be slowly weaned out of a cat's system in order to avoid potentially serious side effects.

Laurie


----------



## amandabanana (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions. She has not been eating much at all lately. I honestly haven't seen her at the food dish at all lately, so I'm very concerned about that and I weighed her today and she was just around 6 pounds. I'm going to be dropping her off at the vet tomorrow morning on my way to school so the vet can observe her and figure out what's going on. She's been meowing a lot lately, and I feel so bad because I don't know what's wrong and don't know what to do.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

laurief said:


> You need to get copies of ALL of her bloodwork (all of the panels that were run so that you can compare how they may have changed from one test to the next). Not all vets are great at interpreting bloodwork. For instance, if your cat's T4 thyroid level is in the high normal range, your vet may assume that's normal and not do any further testing. But a high normal T4 level may, indeed, occur in a cat who is hyperthyroid, and the only way to discover the accurate diagnosis is to do more extensive thyroid testing.
> 
> So get copies of all of her bloodwork from your vet and post the results here so that we might be able to offer you more suggestions. Also, you might consider consulting with a veterinary hematologist who can analyze her bloodwork and provide you with more specialized insight into her test results.
> 
> ...


Please note that all vets are not created equal!!! There are knowledgable cat savvy vets and then there are vets who are run of the mill. They only treat the basic indoor pet sicknesses. 

You need to find a new vet and get other opinions. 

Print out the questions and concerns that Laurief shared with you and see if you can get answers. Take your records with you to the second vet. Your cat is at a serious point and you may not be able to reverse what ever is going on if it isnt addressed soon. I dont want to upset you but that is the reality of it. Ive seen it happen with cats, that by the time they find out what it was it was too late and the cats cant recover.

I would ask around, who the best cat vet is in your area. Even if you have to drive a couple hours to get help for your cat.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It could be stress but weight loss in a cat is a bad sign. I'd get an opinion from a second vet. A cat only vet if possible.*







I'm not a vet, I'm not a cat behaviorist but I have read 1 1/2 chapters in _Cat vs Cat_.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

In addition to all of the above, start offering her different foods to eat, especially healthy canned foods such as Wellness grain-free and, even better Evo. She needs to eat in order to maintain her strength.

Good luck to you both!

AC


----------



## RobinD (Jan 18, 2011)

Just curious as to how your kitty is doing? Sending good thoughts her way.


----------



## amandabanana (Aug 20, 2010)

Not good. The vet called me today to talk to me about the results of the xrays and other tests she did yesterday, and she said it is likely that Callie has cancer. The lining of her intestines is very thick, like there is a mass, and her body isn't getting the nutrients it needs because of this. She also said it makes since that when I brought her into the vet in July, Callie was eating a lot but losing weight. And now she's eating very little and still losing weight, since her body isn't getting enough nutrients and she will eventually pass on. So I have to make the tough decision that I never wanted to make, but I know I do not want her to suffer anymore.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of the same symptoms Cinderella had, but her bloodwork showed problems. I'm surprised Callie's came back o.k., especially if the vet suspects cancer.

I'm so sorry you're going through this. atback


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

So sorry for bad news!

Marie, a lot of times bloodwork (and often radiographs) will come back with no obvious abnormalities which is often what makes vets lean toward cancer as there is nothing else to blame it on. 

If you are not going to seek treatment (have they discussed options?) I think the best thing is to come to terms with it, spoil your kitty rotten for the remaining time you have. Feed as much of whatever she wants and keep her happy.

My personal recommendation is to plan ahead now. I had the hardest time accepting the diagnosis of heart failure in my previously perfect and not too old (although he was a rescue so I never knew an exact age) kitty. He was given a few months, but declined quickly (immediately really) after starting medication. I ended his suffering after only a week. I couldn't believe it was all happening, let alone happening so quickly. I didn't believe there was really nothing more I could do. He was not eating, hid any time I approached because I was constantly trying to force medications on him, gradually because more and more weak. I really think I waited too long because I was selfish and didn't want to be without him. I feel like I would have had him just a little longer, but with much better quality of life without the medications... I think it was all too much at once. 

I know there are amazing advances in medicine for our pets... I work next to amazing surgeous, internists and oncologists. However, it has really changed the way I see things. I often times can't believe the lengths some people go to keep their pets alive when they are clearly suffering. I try to tell myself I will not do the same. If given a terminal diagnosis that I know full and well I will not do heroics to try to change the outcome, I will do everything I can to make sure my pets are as happy and comfortable as possible. When I feel they are no longer able to enjoy their life with me, I will make the decision. 

With all that being said, I have already had the conversation with my Brody dog. She will live forever. She will not get sick. I've already told her that her previous knee surgery and need for a second have tapped out her "injury" quota. I'm not even sure I'm going to allow her to grow old... 

I wish you the best of luck in this. We are all here for you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Marie, a lot of times bloodwork (and often radiographs) will come back with no obvious abnormalities which is often what makes vets lean toward cancer as there is nothing else to blame it on.


Thanks, Jessie, I didn't know that. I know Cinderella's bloodwork came back abnormal, even though it took a lot more tests for a diagnosis. I'm always learning here. 



> I often times can't believe the lengths some people go to keep their pets alive when they are clearly suffering. I try to tell myself I will not do the same. If given a terminal diagnosis that I know full and well I will not do heroics to try to change the outcome, I will do everything I can to make sure my pets are as happy and comfortable as possible. When I feel they are no longer able to enjoy their life with me, I will make the decision.


I agree 100%. I let Cinderella go when she no longer wanted to eat. I didn't want to syringe-feed her, inject her, have her excess fluids drained, etc. She was terminal, so I would have only been keeping her longer for myself, because it was so hard to let go.

Amanda, you're right not to let her suffer and you'll know when it's time.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of the diagnosis and what you and Callie are going through. atback


----------



## amandabanana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just wanted to give an update on this....for a while Callie was doing better and was eating well, and became a bit more active. Unfortunately, this weekend she began vomiting and went back to eating very little. Today I have not gotten her to eat or drink anything and she's very lethargic, just sitting on my bed most of the day. I'm afraid that her body is just going to keep deteriorating very fast if she's not eating or drinking so I will be taking her to the vet tomorrow morning to have her put down. This absolutely breaks my heart and I wish I could keep her alive longer, but I know that it is being selfish on my part and she's ready to go. Thank you all for your kind posts, she has been an amazing cat and I love her so much.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you and Callie. atback


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You have my deepest sympathy. 
You're doing what's best for your much-loved cat, but it is so hard.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Amanda,

So sorry for Callie's declining health. My thoughts are with you both. 

Cheryl, Mom of another Callie now at the Bridge.


----------

